# Steuerungstechnischen Maßnahme, wie bewerten?



## Xplosion (23 Mai 2018)

Hallo,

ich verwende die WEKA-CE Software und hab eine Frage anhand von folgenden Beispiel:


Bewertet wird eine Abzugseinheit (Bereich Förderelemente):

Ergebnis der Risikoeinschätzung: (Eingangsrisiko)

S2: schwere Verletzung
F2: Dauer ständig (Betrachtung im offenen Zustand)
O3:Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit hoch
A2:Ausweichen kaum möglich (Geschwindigkeit > 0,25m/s)


Als Schutzmaßnahme muss eine steuerungstechnische gewählt werden (verriegelnd trennende Schutzeinrichtung mit Zuhaltung), da im Stillstand dieser Bereich zugänglich sein muss.

Also bewerte ich jetzt die steuerungstechnische Maßnahme:

S2: schwere Verletzung weiterhin möglich

ab hier bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher:

F2 oder F1 -> Der Zugang in den Gefahrenbereich ist nur selten erforderlich, darf ich dann somit F1 nehmen oder muss ich trotzdem die Anlage ohne die verriegelnd trennende Schutzeinrichtung betrachten? Theoretisch kann die Abdeckung ja die ganze Zeit offen stehen und somit ist die Gefährdungsexposition wieder dauerhaft vorhanden.

O? Ändert sich hiermit auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Eintritts?
A? Ist jetzt ein Ausweichen möglich?

Mein Verständnisproblem liegt darin, dass ich jetzt nicht weiß, ob ich die Schutzabdeckung mit in die Betrachtung einbeziehen darf oder nicht.


Könnt ihr mir bitte das mal erklären?


Danke


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Mai 2018)

Wenn deine Schutzeinrichtung offen steht darf das Förderelement doch nicht anlaufen. Sonst macht das ganze doch keinen Sinn.


----------



## safety_engineer (23 Mai 2018)

mir persönlich ist die weka ce software nicht bekannt, aber eine standardvorgehensweise wäre..

1) risikoeinschätzung und bewertung nach Risikograf gemäß DIN ISO 13849 --> ergibt PLr (erforderlichen Performance Level)
2) risikominderung: zuerst konstruktiv, dann technisch, dann organisatorisch...in der reihenfolge, steuerungstechnische maßnahmen sollte nur ergriffen werden wenn konstruktive maßnahmen nicht mehr möglich sind weil z.B. die ergonomie mit der maschine vernünftig zu arbeiten dabei verloren geht...dann wird die technische maßnahme ergriffen Sensor-Logik-Aktor, sicherer sensor erkennt die gefahr, gibts die information an die safety logik (mit safety software) weiter und diese erzeugt eine handlung die der aktor ausführen muss (bauteile müssen nach kategorien B-4 ausgewählt werden) und dann wird der erreichte PL (performance level) berechnet...wurde der erforderliche performance level nicht erreicht müssen bauteile mit höherer kategorie gewählt werden usw...trotz diverser maßnahmen (konstruktiv, technisch) ist manchmal ein restrisiko nicht zu vermeiden, dieses restrisiko muss in der risikobeurteilung angeführt und in der betriebsanleitung beschrieben werden....ist nur eine kurzzusammenfassung....

solltest unbedingt die ISO 12100, die EN ISO 13849-1/2:2016 und den IFA-Report (http://publikationen.dguv.de/dguv/pdf/10002/rep0217.pdf) lesen...sind gewissermaßen pflichtlektüren um einen groben überblick zu bekommen...

noch kurz zu deinem verständnisproblem:
wenn trotz schutzabdeckung die risikominderung nicht ausreichend ist, muss durch weitere konstruktionen od. technische (lichtschranke, scanner, usw.)  maßnahmen das risiko weiter vermindert werden bis nur mehr ein akzeptables (hier ist die frage, welches restrisiko ist akzeptabel) od. garkein restrisiko vorhanden ist...

sg
jürgen


----------



## stevenn (25 Mai 2018)

naja ich würde eine Risikobeurteilung nach 12100 machen und nicht nach 13849. Die 13849 kommt erst ins Spiel, wenn ich eine steuerungstechnische Maßnahme machen muss.
Desweiteren sieht das iterative Verfahren für Hersteller anders aus. zuerst inhärent sicher konstruieren, dann technische SChutzmaßnahmen und dann Bedienerinformationen geben. Die Reihenfolge, die dir safety_engineer weiß machen will, ist ein Mix aus der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung (TOP-Prinzip) und 12100. Die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung ist aber bei der Herstellung nicht anzuwenden, sondern erst später vom Betreiber. 
Richtig ist: 
Hersteller 12100 inhärent sicher konstruieren - technische Schutzmaßnahmen- Benuterinformation
Betreiber Betriebssicherheitsverordnung TEchnische SChutzmaßnahmen - organisatorische Maßnahmen - personenbezogene Maßnahmen

Warum safety_engineer das _"(bauteile müssen nach kategorien B-4 ausgewählt werden)"_ empfiehlt kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, da die Auswahl direkt von der Risikobeurteilung abhängt und er dir so eine Aussage, ohne alle Informationen zu haben, gar nicht geben kann.

Bei der Risikoberuteilung und Risikominderung nach 12100 bewertest du zuerst die Anlage ohne Schutzmaßnahmen und nachdem du eine Maßnahme gemacht hast, mit Schutzmaßnahme. nur so siehst du dann ob die Maßnahme ausreicht


----------



## safety_engineer (25 Mai 2018)

1.auf schwanzlängenvergleiche habe ich keine lust 
2. war das eine kurzzusammenfassung, die erforderlichen normen und publikationen habe ich ihm angegeben und geraten sie zu lesen...
3. gibts es unzählige möglichkeiten ein risiko zu beurteilen, nicht nur die von dir angeführte risikograf aus der iso 12100, es ist auch erlaubt andere arten zu verwenden, wenn du anderer meinung bist, beweis mir das gegenteil

um im detail auf deinen schwachsinn einzugehen....



stevenn schrieb:


> naja ich würde eine Risikobeurteilung nach 12100 machen und nicht nach 13849. Die 13849 kommt erst ins Spiel, wenn ich eine steuerungstechnische Maßnahme machen muss.



der risikograf aus der 13849 fragt nach der schwere der verletzung S1/S2, nach der Häufigkeit der Gefährdungsexposition F1/F2 und nach der Möglichkeit der Vermeidung P1/P2...das hilft mir ja wohl um die risikokennzahl und wenn nötig den erforderlichen performance level zu bestimmen, keiner sagt das ich den risikograf nicht dazu verwenden darf um mein risiko an der maschine einzuschätzen...




stevenn schrieb:


> Desweiteren sieht das iterative Verfahren für Hersteller anders aus. zuerst inhärent sicher konstruieren, dann technische SChutzmaßnahmen und dann Bedienerinformationen geben. Die Reihenfolge, die dir safety_engineer weiß machen will, ist ein Mix aus der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung (TOP-Prinzip) und 12100.



ich habe geschrieben...



safety_engineer schrieb:


> 1) risikoeinschätzung und bewertung nach Risikograf gemäß DIN ISO 13849 --> ergibt PLr (erforderlichen Performance Level)
> 2) risikominderung: zuerst konstruktiv, dann technisch, dann organisatorisch



konstruktiv, technisch, organisatorisch....organisatorisch heisst übrigens organisatorische Maßnahmen und ist in meinen kreise die kurzform für benutzerinformation...für schwer verständliche habe ich dann aber weiter unten genau erläutert, was gemeint war...



safety_engineer schrieb:


> dieses restrisiko muss in der risikobeurteilung angeführt und in der betriebsanleitung beschrieben werden....



wer lesen kann ist wie immer klar im vorteil....ich habe nicht davon geschrieben das personenbezogene maßnahmen ergriffen werden müssen wie in der betriebssicherheitsverordnung....



stevenn schrieb:


> Warum safety_engineer das "(bauteile müssen nach kategorien B-4 ausgewählt werden)" empfiehlt kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, da die Auswahl direkt von der Risikobeurteilung abhängt und er dir so eine Aussage, ohne alle Informationen zu haben, gar nicht geben kann.



ich komme immer mehr zu der annahme, das du nicht lesen kannst...ich habe geschrieben....



safety_engineer schrieb:


> ...dann wird die technische maßnahme ergriffen Sensor-Logik-Aktor, sicherer sensor erkennt die gefahr, gibts die information an die safety logik (mit safety software) weiter und diese erzeugt eine handlung die der aktor ausführen muss (bauteile müssen nach kategorien B-4 ausgewählt werden) und dann wird der erreichte PL (performance level) berechnet...




ich habe ihm nicht geraten, welche kategorie gewählt werden muss....ich habe ihm lediglich gesagt das kategorien exisitieren und wenn ich eine technische schutzmaßnahme plan, muss auch ein sicherheitsrelevantes bauteil nach diesen kategorien ausgewählt werden....


der einzig sinnvolle satz den du angeführt hast war dieser....



stevenn schrieb:


> Bei der Risikoberuteilung und Risikominderung nach 12100 bewertest du zuerst die Anlage ohne Schutzmaßnahmen und nachdem du eine Maßnahme gemacht hast, mit Schutzmaßnahme. nur so siehst du dann ob die Maßnahme ausreicht



vielleicht beschränkst du dich in zukunft auf sinnvolle informationen...

SG
Jürgen


----------



## stevenn (25 Mai 2018)

wie ein Kleinkind 
gib einfach mal zu wenn du falsch liegst. schlimm mit dir.

_"der risikograf aus der 13849 fragt nach der schwere der verletzung S1/S2, nach der Häufigkeit der Gefährdungsexposition F1/F2 und nach der Möglichkeit der Vermeidung P1/P2...das hilft mir ja wohl um die risikokennzahl und wenn nötig den erforderlichen performance level zu bestimmen, keiner sagt das ich den risikograf nicht dazu verwenden darf um mein risiko an der maschine einzuschätzen..."_
hab ja nicht gesagt, das man das nicht darf, sondern "ich würde". soviel zu "ich kann nicht lesen" 
_
"konstruktiv, technisch, organisatorisch....organisatorisch heisst übrigens organisatorische Maßnahmen und ist in meinen kreise die kurzform für benutzerinformation...für schwer verständliche habe ich dann aber weiter unten genau erläutert, was gemeint war..."_
oje. zwischen benutzerinformation und organisatorische Maßnahmen ist ein riesen Unterschied. egal erklär ich dir jetzt nicht, @alle anderen wenn es jemand wissen will, einfach pn

*"bauteile müssen nach kategorien B-4 ausgewählt werden"
*was läuft denn verkehrt bei dir? das ist doch kein "ich habe ihm lediglich gesagt das kategorien existieren" das stimmt doch nicht! du schreibst er *es müssen ...
*

*
ich habe mittlerweile eine neue Theorie, ich denke das machst du mit Absicht, denn dein ernst kann das alles nicht sein*


----------



## Xplosion (25 Mai 2018)

Bin ich noch nicht verstanden worden oder verstehe ich euch nicht?

Ich versuche es nochmal in Kurzfassung:



Gefahr mit Ort, Lebensphase und gefährdeten Personenbereich definieren
Eingangsrisiko abschätzen (bei uns ISO/TR 14121-2)
Maßnahme bestimmen -> zuerst konstruktiv, dann technisch (eventuell steuerungstechnisch) und als letztes Mittel die Benutzerinformation
Bei steuerungstechnischer Maßnahme Performance-Level bestimmen (DIN EN ISO 13849)
Risikoeinschätzung nach getroffener Schutzmaßnahme bewerten -> Entweder hinreichend gemindert oder wieder von vorn beginnen

Ich bewerte jetzt nochmal meinen Fall mit der Abzugseinheit (Bereich Förderelemente)


Eingangsrisiko:

S2: schwere Verletzung
F2: Dauer ständig (Betrachtung im offenen Zustand)
O3:Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit hoch
A2:Ausweichen kaum möglich (Geschwindigkeit > 0,25m/s)

So, jetzt stelle ich fest, das geht ja gar nicht!
Eine konstruktive Maßnahme ist leider nicht möglich, deshalb muss ich zu einer technischen Schutzmaßnahme greifen, welche eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung ist.
Da aber der Bediener im Stillstand den Abzug öffnen muss, ist eine verriegelnd trennende Schutzeinrichtung notwendig und somit lande ich beim WEKA-CE-Manager bei einer steuerungstechnischen Maßnahme.
Ab hier muss ich den geforderten Performance-Level der steuerungstechnischen Maßnahme ermitteln.

Und hier hab ich noch mein Vorstellungsproblem:

Hab ich ab diesen Punkt bereits eine verriegelnd trennende Schutzeinrichtung gedanklich montiert? Da noch nichts angebaut ist wie z.B. Zuhaltung kann diese Schutzeinrichtung ja auch geöffnet betrachtet werden.

Wie bewerte ich jetzt nach 13849 das Risiko?

S2: wenn Verriegelungseinrichtung versagt ist weiterhin eine schwere Verletzung möglich oder 
S1: weil durch Schutzabdeckung keine Verletzung mehr möglich ist?

F1: weil der Zugang nur selten erforderlich ist und die Schutzabdeckung im Normalfall durch die steuerungstechnische Maßnahme geschlossen ist oder
F2: weil die Abdeckung ja die ganze Zeit geöffnet sein könnte?

OX: Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit immer noch hoch? Eigentlich ist die Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit doch jetzt nur noch gering, es kann ja nur noch was passieren, wenn die steuerungstechnische Maßnahme versagt.

P1 oder P2 ?  Kann ich nach der steuerungstechnischen Maßnahme sagen, dass eine Vermeidung oder Verminderung des Schadens jetzt möglich ist? Die Geschwindigkeit des Abzugs ist ja immer noch hoch.


----------



## stevenn (25 Mai 2018)

zuerst normale Risikobetrachtung. wenn du dann hier feststellst du brauchst eine technische Schutzmaßnahme, dann machst du eine Bewertung der Gefahr ohne Schutzeinrichtung. denn diese Bewertung gibt dir den benötigten Sicherheitsgrad (PLr ) an.
Und in diesem Sicherheitsgrad (z.B. PL d) musst du dann die Sicherheitsfunktion auführen. danach machst du diese Bewertung noch einmal, hierbei, stellst du dann fest, ob deine Maßnahme ausreichend war oder du noch eine brauchst.


----------



## Xplosion (25 Mai 2018)

Danke, jetzt kommen wir der Sache näher.

Noch eine weitere Frage: 

Wenn mein Risiko also bei der "Erstbewertung" z.b. S2,F2,O3 u. P2 hat und dann nach Feststellung, dass ich eine steuerungstechnische Schutzmaßnahme brauche, die Bewertung nach 13849 erfolgt, habe ich doch eigentlich wieder diesselben Risikowerte wie bei der Erstbewertung oder?

Zumindest gibt es keinen Unterschied bei S,F,P. Nur bei O habe ich bei der Erstbewertung (ISO/TR 14121-2) die Auswahl zwischen "niedrig, mittel, hoch" und bei der 13849 nur hoch, niedrig oder unbekannt.



Jedenfalls ist das in meiner Software so.


----------



## stevenn (28 Mai 2018)

wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, dann ja.
die Norm sollte die 12100 sein, der Risikograph stammt aus der ehemaligen 14121, diese ist aber nicht mehr gültig


----------



## michi_cc (28 Mai 2018)

Xplosion schrieb:


> Wenn mein Risiko also bei der "Erstbewertung" z.b. S2,F2,O3 u. P2 hat und dann nach Feststellung, dass ich eine steuerungstechnische Schutzmaßnahme brauche, die Bewertung nach 13849 erfolgt, habe ich doch eigentlich wieder diesselben Risikowerte wie bei der Erstbewertung oder?


Das macht meiner Meinung nach aber keinen Sinn. Du wendest ja explizit eine steuerungstechnische Schutzmaßnahme zur Riskominderung an, für die auch entsprechend der Erstbewertung ein erforderlicher Performance Level bestimmt wird. Warum sollte man die Maßnahme jetzt bei der Zweitbewertung ignorieren? Ein Versagen ist ja schon über den PL bewertet.

Sollte jemand einen normativen Verweis (oder vergleichbar) auf des Gegenteil haben, lasse ich micht auch gerne korrigieren.


Michael


----------



## Xplosion (30 Mai 2018)

stevenn schrieb:


> zuerst normale Risikobetrachtung. wenn du dann hier feststellst du brauchst eine technische Schutzmaßnahme, dann machst du eine Bewertung der Gefahr ohne Schutzeinrichtung. denn diese Bewertung gibt dir den benötigten Sicherheitsgrad (PLr ) an.
> Und in diesem Sicherheitsgrad (z.B. PL d) musst du dann die Sicherheitsfunktion auführen. danach machst du diese Bewertung noch einmal, hierbei, stellst du dann fest, ob deine Maßnahme ausreichend war oder du noch eine brauchst.



Darf ich bei der Risikobewertung bezüglich Dauer der Gefährdungsexposition die logische verwenden, die sich aus den Arbeitsvorgängen ergibt, oder muss ich mit der maximalen Zeit rechnen?

Bei der Erstbewertung gehe ich bisher davon aus, dass keine Schutzeinrichtung vorhanden ist und deshalb der Bediener der Gefahr ständig ausgesetzt ist. (beim meinen Beispiel mit der Abzugseinheit)
Wenn ich danach eine steuerungstechnische Maßnahme festlege und bewerte, dann kann doch die Dauer der Gefährdung in meinen Beispiel nicht mehr "ständig" sein, sondern nur noch "selten", da der Bediener im Durchschnitt 1x pro Schicht für ca. 1 Minute hineingreifen muss.

Sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## stevenn (30 Mai 2018)

michi_cc schrieb:


> Das macht meiner Meinung nach aber keinen Sinn. Du wendest ja explizit eine steuerungstechnische Schutzmaßnahme zur Riskominderung an, für die auch entsprechend der Erstbewertung ein erforderlicher Performance Level bestimmt wird. Warum sollte man die Maßnahme jetzt bei der Zweitbewertung ignorieren? Ein Versagen ist ja schon über den PL bewertet.
> 
> Sollte jemand einen normativen Verweis (oder vergleichbar) auf des Gegenteil haben, lasse ich micht auch gerne korrigieren.
> 
> ...


so wie ich das verstehe, hat er nur entschieden, das er eine steuerungstechnische Schutzmaßnahme braucht. er hat sie noch nicht angewendet. deswegen hat er die gleichen Werte. Die erste Bewertung ist mit 12100 und die "zweite" Bewertung mit 13849. bis jetzt hat er aber noch nichts gemacht. beide Male der gleiche Zustand


----------



## stevenn (30 Mai 2018)

Xplosion schrieb:


> Wenn ich danach eine steuerungstechnische Maßnahme festlege und bewerte, dann kann doch die Dauer der Gefährdung in meinen Beispiel nicht mehr "ständig" sein, sondern nur noch "selten", da der Bediener im Durchschnitt 1x pro Schicht für ca. 1 Minute hineingreifen muss.
> 
> Sehe ich das richtig?


Grundsätzlich beeinflusst du durch eine Zuhaltung auf jeden Fall die Dauer ja. ob nun 1x pro Schicht für ca. 1 min nur noch selten ist, musst du für dich entscheiden. das ist natürlich ein wenig subjektiv


----------



## weißnix_ (30 Mai 2018)

Vorab: Ich bin dazu kein Fachmann

Für mich ist für die Bestimmung der Häufigkeit die Schutzeinrichtung ohne Bedeutung. Ich verstehe es so, das der Bedienereingriff in seiner Häufigkeit durch den Prozess bestimmt wird. Also wie häufig muss der Bediener eine bestimmte Stelle der Maschine erreichen.
Diese Häufigkeit geht wiederum in die Anforderungen für die *Verlässlichkeit *der Schutzeinrichtung ein (PLr).
Ein seltener Eingrifff senkt folglich erstmal die Anforderungen, weil die Sicherheitsvorrichtung seltener benutzt wird und folglich geringerem Verschleiß unterliegt. Die Häufigkeit der Testung bleibt ja hier im ersten Schritt erstmal außen vor.

Oder um es nochmal klar (nach meinem Kenntnisstand) auszudrücken: Der Performancelevel ist kein Maß für die Höhe des Risikos sonder für die Verlässlichkeit der Schutzeinrichtung unter Berücksichtigung des kumulierten Risikos (Risikograph).

Aus diesem Grunde findet die Risikobewertung auch immer so statt, als wenn keine Schutzvorrichtung existieren würde.

GBU: Definiert, ob ein Risiko besteht (Prüfung ohne Schutzvorrichtung)
Wenn ja: Kann das Risiko durch festmontierte Verkleidungen ausreicchend reuziert werden?  Ja--> machen
Wenn nein: Risikobewertung zur bestimmung eines PLr einer beweglichen trennenden Schutzvorrichtung ermitteln.


----------



## Profilator (30 Mai 2018)

Hallo,

was stevenn schreibt ist vollkommen richtig.

Nur zur Verdeutlichung: Zuerst Risikobewertung, so wie für alle anderen Risiken deiner Maschine auch. Das hat noch gar nichts mit PL zu tun.

Welche Matrix/Risikographen/Risikozahlen man dafür benutzt ist nicht vorgegeben. Meine persönliche Meinung ist, das eine 
Bewertungsmatrix mit den Risikoparametern S, F, P sinnvoll ist, da - wenn dann der PL bestimmt werden muss - eine einfache "Überführung" möglich ist, da beim PL eben die gleichen Risikoparameter angewendet werden. Zusätzlich muß
bei der Risikobewertung noch die Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit mit einfließen, also der Parameter "O", den es beim PL aber
so nicht gibt (neue 13849 mit reduzieren des PL um eine Stufe ist mir bekannt, soll hier aber erstmal außen vor bleiben).
Deshalb ist auch die Verwendung des PL-Graphen für die Risikobewertung nicht sinnvoll, führt nur zu Verwirrung, bzw. zur Vermischung der einzelnen Schritte (iterativer Prozess). Es gibt ja auch Risiken wie z.B. beim Transport die rein gar nichts mit PL und steuerungstechn. Schutzmaßnahmen zu tuen haben.

Jetzt sagst du deine Abzugseinheit hat als Eingangsrisiko
S2 + F2 + O3 + A2

1. Betrachtet werden muss aber das Risiko an der Gefahrenstelle unter Berücksichtigung wie oft der Bediener an der Gefahrenstelle "rumwerkeln" muß. 1 x / Schicht ist sicherlich F1, und nicht F2 nur weil der Bediener dauernd an der Maschine steht.
2. O3 bedeutet es wird mit großer wahrscheinlich, sprich häufig, zum Eintritt des Ereignisses kommen. Ich würde hier eher zu O2 kommen, O3 scheint mir zu pessimistisch. Wir sollen ja "vernünftigerweise" Abschätzen, natürlich auch immer den Worst Case im Auge haben. Aber eben auch realistisch schätzen, selbst noch ohne Schutz wir ja wohl kaum der Bediener da andauernd seine Finger reinstecken und sich verletzten lassen. Also
S2 + F1 + O2 + A2

Ob A1 oder A2 kann ich ohne Kenntnis der Maschine nicht beurteilen.

Jetzt baust du doch zunächst eine feststehende trennende Schutzeinrichtung um diese Gefahrenstelle. Auch weil dies immer die erste Wahl zu sein hat. In dieser ist dann eine Öffnung für deine Zugangstür.
damit ist ein Erreichen der Gefahrenstelle nicht mehr rundum möglich, sondern nur noch durch eine bestimmte Öffnung.
Das reduziert doch sicherlich die Wahrscheinlichkeit, also O1. Ob dieser gezielte Zugang auch A reduziert hängt sicher stark von der Dynamik der  dortigen Bewegung(en) ab. Wenn z.B. jetzt nicht mehr die eigentlichen Antriebselemente erreichbar sind könnte man A auf 1 setzten. Also
S2 + F1 + O1 + A1/2 in anderer Reihenfolge :
S2 + F1 + A1/2 + O1

Und erst jetzt kommt deine bewegliche trennende Schutzvorrichtung (nämlich die Tür) mit Verriegelung zur Maschinensteuerung als steuerungstechn. Schutzmaßnahmen. Und die braucht einen PL.
Jetzt kann man bei Verwendung dieser Parameter in der Risikobewertung diese 1:1 in die Welt des PL überführen. 

Eingangsrisiko deiner steuerungstechn. Schutzmaßnahmen also
S2 + F1 + P1/2

Ist ein PLr von c oder d.
Jetzt gestaltest du deine SF dementsprechend (wie das geht steht in der 13849 - hat aber erst mal nichts mit der Risikobeurteilung zu tun)

Aber wieder zurück zur Risikobewertung. Diese wird jetzt abgeschlossen (für diese Gefährdung). Also Endergebnis nach Anwendung/Einbau der SF "Bewegliche trennende Schutzvorrichtung mit Verriegelung". Vorausgesetzt natürlich du hast die SF so gestaltet das der PLr auch erreicht wird -  aber das sollte an anderer Stelle nachgewiesen werden.

Also S0 - kein Restrisiko ( Wenn die SF  korrekt funktioniert  ). Aber davon müssen wir ja ausgehen, denn deshalb muss ja die SF bei steigender "Gefahr" immer "besser" werden. Sprich einen höheren PL erreichen. Was Letztlich eine immer geringere Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit bedeuted. Denn Ausfall der SF heißt ja, das S0 nicht mehr gegeben wäre.


MfG

Profilator


----------



## Xplosion (1 Juni 2018)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung.
Ich bin mir bei der Bewertung immer etwas unsicher, weil mir die Erfahrung fehlt. Deshalb stufe ich das Ganze im Zweifelsfall höher ein.

Ich fasse dann mal zusammnen:


Bei der Risikobeurteilung (12100) ohne Schutzeinrichtung darf ich bei der Dauer der Gefährdungsexposition die Zeit in Betracht ziehen, die für den Prozess bzw. die Maschine notwendig ist, auch wenn der Bediener den ganzen Tag reingreifen könnte.

*Nach Abschluss* der steuerungstechnischen Maßnahme und Bewertung des Restrisikos:

- die Betrachtung der Bewertung bezieht sich dann immer auf eine funktionierende Schutzeinrichtung
- das Restrisiko darf dann auch mit 0 bewerten werden, falls durch eine funktionierende Schutzeinrichtung keine Gefahr mehr besteht.

Bei der Einschätzung von A1/A2 bzw. P1/P2 könnte ich auch noch Hilfe gebrauchen:

Bisher bin ich immer so vorgegangen: (Eingangsrisiko nach 12100)

-> Geschwindigkeit >0,25m/s, dann immer A2 bzw. P2
-> <0,25m/s und Gefahr erkennbar dann eher A1 bzw. P1

Ich hab mir also den Faktor Geschwindigkeit als Priorität gesetzt. Bei der Eingangsbewertung ist das eigentlich noch relativ eindeutig.
Wie ist es aber bei einer steuerungstechnischen Maßnahme wie in meinen Beispiel bzw. wann ist eine Verminderung bzw. Vermeidung der Gefahrensituation möglich?


Bezüglich der WEKA-Software noch eine kurze Erklärung:


Eingangsrisiko: Risikoindex nach ISO/TR12121-2 -> S1/S2, F1/F2, O1/O2/O3, A1/A2
Schutzmaßnahmen: wenn steuerungstechnisch dann S1/S2, F1/F2, P1/P2, O0/O1/O2 (O0= nicht bekannt, O1=niedrig, O2=hoch)
Ausgangsrisiko: wieder Bewertung wie bei Eingangsrisiko

Wir haben in unserer Firma umgebaute bzw. modernisierte Maschinen, die leider durch Unwissenheit eine wesentliche Veränderung sind und deshalb den CE-Prozess durchlaufen müssen.
Deshalb ist der interative Prozess etwas schwierig bzw. ich bewerte die einzelnen Gefahrenstellen meistens in einem Durchlauf.


----------



## stevenn (4 Juni 2018)

Xplosion schrieb:


> Bei der Risikobeurteilung (12100) ohne Schutzeinrichtung darf ich bei der Dauer der Gefährdungsexposition die Zeit in Betracht ziehen, die für den Prozess bzw. die Maschine notwendig ist, auch wenn der Bediener den ganzen Tag reingreifen könnte.
> .


nein das würde ich nicht so sehen. wenn er jederzeit reingreifen könnte, dann ist die Gefährdungsexposition hoch. Sonst kommt ja immer die Ausrede, "er muss nur 1x reingreifen, deswegen bewerte ich das so und so"


----------



## Xplosion (4 Juni 2018)

Und wenn ich die steuerungstechnische Maßnahme mit der verriegelnd trennenden Schutzeinrichtung anwende?

Darf ich dort die Zeit in Betracht ziehen, die wirklich für den Prozess notwendig ist?


----------



## stevenn (4 Juni 2018)

wenn du die technische Maßnahme angewendet hast, dann ja. Also nach der Maßnahme. wenn du etwas zuhälst, kommst du nicht mehr an die Gefahrenstelle hin. wenn du allerdings nur eine verriegelnd trennende Schutzeinrichtung anwendest, musst du ja die Zeit betrachten bis du hinfassen kannst. das ist ein gravierender Unterschied, Zuhaltung oder verriegelnde Schutzeinrichtung


----------



## Xplosion (4 Juni 2018)

Mit der "Zeit" meinte ich eigentlich die Dauer der Gefährdungsexposition bei der Bewertung. 

In meinen Fall ist die Schutzeinrichtung sowieso mit Zuhaltung.


----------



## stevenn (5 Juni 2018)

Xplosion schrieb:


> In meinen Fall ist die Schutzeinrichtung sowieso mit Zuhaltung.


um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, dann auch von einer Zuhaltung sprechen. wie schon oben geschrieben, ist eine verriegelnde trennende Schutzeinrichtung etwas anderes.


----------



## stevenn (5 Juni 2018)

Xplosion schrieb:


> Mit der "Zeit" meinte ich eigentlich die Dauer der Gefährdungsexposition bei der Bewertung.


hab dich schon richtig verstanden. wollte nur nochmal betonen, das die Zeit bei verriegelt trennenden Schutzeinrichtung berücksichtigt werden muss.

Ansonsten(bei der Dauer der Gefährdungsexposition) ist die Zeit, meiner Ansicht nach, relevant in der der Bediener hinfassen könnte/ nicht muss.


----------



## Safety (5 Juni 2018)

Hallo,
zunächst zu dem Begriffen.
Richtig ist:
Verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung mit Zuhaltung
Da dieses Konstrukt mehrere Funktionen hat.
Steuerungstechnische Verriegelung der Gefährdungen (Stoppen beim öffnen und verhindern des unerwarteten Anlaufs, wenn geöffnet)
Zuhaltung bis die Gefährdung beendet

Zur Risikoeinschätzung gibt es doch einige Beispiele in der DIN ISO/TR 14121-2 sehe Dir das mal an.
Die Einschätzung der Dauer und Häufigkeit beruht auf Annahmen und es ist nicht so dass man hier bei der ersten Bewertung immer davon ausgehen muss, da die Person es kann wird Sie auch dahingehen oder greifen.
Es geht ja um die Einschätzung eines Risikos und da ist es eben wichtig wie oft man real einer Gefährdungssituation ausgesetzt ist.


----------



## stevenn (5 Juni 2018)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> zunächst zu dem Begriffen.
> Richtig ist:
> Verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung mit Zuhaltung
> ...


ich stimme dir grundsätzlich zu. jeder hat bei solchen Gefahren unterschiedliche Szenarien im Kopf. Ich denke halt an eine Tür, welche zugehalten werden muss. wenn diese nicht zugehalten wird, kann er jederzeit reingehen. und für diesen Fall, so ist zumindest meine Bewertung, ist die Bewertung "Dauer der Gefährdungsexposition" vorher hoch und nach Anwendung der Zuhaltung niedrig.


----------



## Safety (5 Juni 2018)

Hallo, es geht um die einzelne Gefährdung und den Zugang oder Zugriff zu dieser, daraus resultiert eine Gefährdungssituation. Nur so kann man ein Risiko einschätzen.
Auch wenn Du das so sehen willst ist es nicht so.


----------



## stevenn (5 Juni 2018)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo, es geht um die einzelne Gefährdung und den Zugang oder Zugriff zu dieser, daraus resultiert eine Gefährdungssituation. Nur so kann man ein Risiko einschätzen.
> Auch wenn Du das so sehen willst ist es nicht so.


ich wollte damit doch nur sagen, das jeder unterschiedliche Szenarien im Kopf hat. bei meinem Szenario ist hinter der Tür sofort die Gefahr (wegfliegen von Teilen), deswegen ist meine Beurteilung vorher hoch  und später niedrig. 
Ist das falsch? WEnn ja, dann brauche ich nie wieder Zuhaltungen. Weil der Bediener grundsätzlich nie rein muss, aber gerne rein will.(während rotierende Wellen mit 15000 rpm drehen und Teile wegfliegen können)


----------



## Safety (5 Juni 2018)

Hallo, jetzt kommen wir langsam auf den Punkt.
Du musst eben jede Gefährdungssituation einschätzen.
Es gibt ja nicht nur die Gefährdung der wegfliegenden Teile, sondern auch die der Maschinenbewegungen und viele andere. Also musst Du auch für diese eine Risikoeinschätzung machen und die fallen alle sehr unterschiedlich aus.
Und ob man eine Zuhaltung benötigt muss man entsprechend der DIN EN ISO 13855 Abschnitt 9 oder einer Typ-C Norm beurteilen. Es geht erstmal um die Verriegelung und dann, wenn die Gefährdung nicht schnell genug beendet werden kann kommt die Zuhaltung.  
Weiterhin würde ich es begrüßen, wenn wir bei der Frage bleiben und nicht dann auf Deine Maschine eingehen und das was Du gerade denkst.
Wenn Du aber anderer Meinung bist, dann belege dies doch bitte mit entsprechenden Normen.


----------



## weißnix_ (5 Juni 2018)

> Ist das falsch? WEnn ja, dann brauche ich nie wieder Zuhaltungen. Weil  der Bediener grundsätzlich nie rein muss, aber gerne rein will.



An einer Stelle, an der der Bediener grundsätzlich nie ranmuss wird man doch sinnvollerweise eine feste trennende SV anbauen.
Ich bin weiterhin der Meinung, das für die Berechnung einer beweglichen trenn. SV die Dauer der tatsächlichen Exposition anzunehmen ist für die Berechnung der Sicherheitskennwerte.

Bei der Gefahr wegfliegender Teile ist die SV entsprechend mechanisch zu dimensionieren. Ergo ist bei ordnungsgemäßer SV der Bediener keinem erhöhtem Risiko ausgesetzt und es gilt weiterhin die Zeit/Häufigkeit für die der Bediener tatsächlich eingreifen, also die SV bedienen muss.


----------



## Safety (5 Juni 2018)

Hallo,
die erste Risikoeinschätzung beginnt ohne Schutzeinrichtungen!
Dann kommt das Dreischrittverfahren der MRL und bei jeder Risikominderung kann eine weitere Risikoeinschätzung erfolgen.
Man kann das Thema Risikoeinschätzung auch übertreiben, denke man sollte mehr Energie in die Risikominderung und Umsetzung von Normen investieren.


----------



## stevenn (5 Juni 2018)

Safety schrieb:


> Weiterhin würde ich es begrüßen, wenn wir bei der Frage bleiben und nicht dann auf Deine Maschine eingehen und das was Du gerade denkst.
> Wenn Du aber anderer Meinung bist, dann belege dies doch bitte mit entsprechenden Normen.


Na gut, dann gehen wir nicht weiter auf mein Szenario ein. Aber warum ich nicht sagen kann, was ich denke, verstehe ich nicht. DAs macht doch jeder in einem Forum? Man gibt seine Meinung und Informationen an andere weiter. 
Was du mit dem Satz "Wenn Du aber anderer Meinung bist, dann belege dies doch bitte mit entsprechenden Normen." meinst verstehe ich jetzt nicht.Was soll ich denn belegen?


----------



## Safety (6 Juni 2018)

Hallo stevenn,

Du hast geschrieben:


> Ansonsten(bei der Dauer der Gefährdungsexposition) ist die Zeit, meiner Ansicht nach, relevant in der der Bediener hinfassen könnte/ nicht muss.
> jeder hat bei solchen Gefahren unterschiedliche Szenarien im Kopf. Ich denke halt an eine Tür, welche zugehalten werden muss. wenn diese nicht zugehalten wird, kann er jederzeit reingehen. und für diesen Fall, so ist zumindest meine Bewertung, ist die Bewertung "Dauer der Gefährdungsexposition" vorher hoch und nach Anwendung der Zuhaltung niedrig.


Auf das habe ich reagiert und Dir bzw. dem Verfasser des Themas versucht den Sachverhalt zu erklären und wenn Du es anders siehst mir darzulegen wie Du darauf kommst, am besten anhand einer Norm.
Und das hat nichts mit einem Beispiel, das man gerade im Kopf hat zu tun, es geht generelle um die Frage muss man bei der Risikoeinschätzung die Häufigkeit und Dauer abschätzen oder eben beim beginn immer von einem maximum ausgeht.
Weiterhin kannst Du schreiben was Du willst. Ich habe auch geschrieben das ich es begrüßen würde damit man ein Thema auch mal abschließend klären kann. Und da ich immer an neunen Erkenntnissen interessiert bin, habe ich Dich aufgefordert falls Du immer noch anderer Meinung bist es mir doch bitte mit dem Inhalt einer Norm darzulegen.
Also zurück zum Thema ich habe dargelegt das man bei der Risikoeinschätzung bzw. der Einschätzung der Häufigkeit und / oder Dauer nicht von einem Maximum ausgehen muss. Dein Beispiel Verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung ohne Zuhaltung zeigt auch ganz klar, dass es so nicht ist. Sonst hätte man ja bei der weiteren Risikoeinschätzung nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Anhang A immer F2.


----------



## Profilator (6 Juni 2018)

Hallo

a) Ich finde Safetys Bemerkung völlig richtig. Man sollte im Forum nicht die Eingangsfrage aus den Augen verlieren. Hier in diesem speziellen Forum sollte der Fokus auf fachlich fundierten Aussagen liegen, gerade weil "unsere" Thematik immer wieder neue Fragestellungen aufwirft. Was man denkt und mitteilen möchte, gehört dann vielleicht eher in andere Bereiche. 

b) Also wieder zur Frage; wie behandele ich F1/F2. ==> Siehe BGIA-Report, Anhang A
Bsp. 3 offenen Webmaschine " Die Häufigkeit ... kann mit selten bezeichnet werden (F1)
Bsp. 4 Druckmaschine " Da Tätigkeiten im Gefahrenbereich nur zu ... anfallen, kann die Häufigkeit ... mit selten bezeichnet werden (F1)

Ich finde, das ist eindeutig. Es geht um die - aus den Lebensphasen resultierende -  Exposition von Personen im GEFAHRENBEREICH. Also der realen Notwendigkeit dort hin gelangen zu müssen, nicht der potentiellen Möglichkeit (also quasi jederzeit und permanent) dieses tuen zu können.



MfG

Profilator


----------



## stevenn (6 Juni 2018)

Profilator schrieb:


> b) Also wieder zur Frage; wie behandele ich F1/F2. ==> Siehe BGIA-Report, Anhang A
> Bsp. 3 offenen Webmaschine " Die Häufigkeit ... kann mit selten bezeichnet werden (F1)
> Bsp. 4 Druckmaschine " Da Tätigkeiten im Gefahrenbereich nur zu ... anfallen, kann die Häufigkeit ... mit selten bezeichnet werden (F1)
> 
> ...


das sind doch komplett andere Voraussetzungen. 
Bei Bsp. 3 hat der Bediener keinen Anreiz und keinen Vorteil das bei laufender Maschine zu tun. Davon abgesehen, das es gar nicht geht. hier wird nur der unerwartete Anlauf verhindert.
Bei Bsp. 4 geht es nur um die Wartung. und die ist (meistens zumindest) weniger zeitaufwendig, als der normale Betrieb, deswegen *selten.*


----------



## stevenn (6 Juni 2018)

Safety schrieb:


> Also zurück zum Thema ich habe dargelegt das man bei der Risikoeinschätzung bzw. der Einschätzung der Häufigkeit und / oder Dauer nicht von einem Maximum ausgehen muss. Dein Beispiel Verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung ohne Zuhaltung zeigt auch ganz klar, dass es so nicht ist. Sonst hätte man ja bei der weiteren Risikoeinschätzung nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Anhang A immer F2.


Wessen Beispiel "Verrigelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung *ohne* Zuhaltung", mein Beispiel oder das vom Themenstarter? Ich weiß nicht ob ich dich richtig verstehe, bei meinem Beispiel habe ich eine Zuhaltung. Aber gehen wir davon aus, es gibt ein Beispiel ohne Zuhaltung, dann verhindert genau diese verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung ohne Zuhaltung, dass man in den Gefahrenbereich kommt, solange er gefährlich ist. Schlussfolgerung ist, er kommt nur noch selten (oder gar nicht) an die Gefahrenstelle ->F1.


----------



## stevenn (6 Juni 2018)

Safety schrieb:


> Auf das habe ich reagiert und Dir bzw. dem Verfasser des Themas versucht den Sachverhalt zu erklären und wenn Du es anders siehst mir darzulegen wie Du darauf kommst, am besten anhand einer Norm.
> Und das hat nichts mit einem Beispiel, das man gerade im Kopf hat zu tun, es geht generelle um die Frage muss man bei der Risikoeinschätzung die Häufigkeit und Dauer abschätzen oder eben beim beginn immer von einem maximum ausgeht.


ok, jetzt verstehen wir uns langsam. die Norm welche bei diesem Thema relevant wird ist die EN 14119.denn wir müssen auch Manipulation berücksichtigen und wenn jemand hingreifen /rein gehen kann und dann arbeiten machen kann, die ihm die Arbeit erleichtert, dann muss man das berücksichtigen. Beispiel: Ich muss etwas während des sicheren Stillstandes einstellen (STO usw.) dafür muss ich aber immer die Betriebsart wechseln. na dann wechsel ich nicht die Betriebsart, gehe in einem "normalen Stopp" und mache diese Tätigkeit. Normalerweise darf er das nicht, aber diese "Manipulation" / "Umgehung der Sicherheitseinrichtung" muss gemäß 14119 berücksichtigt werden. Dementsprechend ist nicht die reale Zeit relevant, sondern man muss alle Umstände berücksichtigen und deswegen F2.
Oder das berühmte "ich muss mit meinem Ohr genau an die 10000 rpm-drehende Welle hin". Gibt es z.B. oft bei Entwicklungsprüfständen. WEnn solche Aussagen kommen, muss man davon ausgehen, dass diese Person rein gehen will und öfter reingehen will. dementsprechend F2.


----------



## safety_engineer (6 Juni 2018)

F1/F2 unterscheidet in der Gefährdungsexposition aufgrund von "ständiger arbeitsplatz" oder "nicht ständiger arbeitsplatz".  (diese definition findest du in der EN 13849-1)

wenn ich ein schutzgitter mit schutztür (inkl. elektrische verriegelung) im hinteren bereich der maschine vorfinde, dann ist das garantiert F1, wenn ich im vorderen bereich der maschine arbeite F2. 

in jedem lebensabschnitt (instandhaltung, wartung, normaler betrieb) der maschine ist der "ständiger arbeitsplatz" vor der maschine und somit in diesem bereich F2 und der "nicht ständiger" arbeitsplatz hinten und somit F1.
wenn ich hinten reingehe, setzt meine verriegelung die antriebe sicher still (STO). wenn ich einen betriebsmodus "einrichten" im hinteren bereich benötige weil ich bei laufender maschine irgendetwas hinten kontrollieren will, werden die antriebe z.B. mit sicherer geschwindigkeit und zweihandbedienung betrieben und die verriegelung wird auÃŸer kraft gesetzt.

die umgehung muss ich natÃ¼rlich berücksichtigen, aber dadurch ändert sich die aufenthaltsdauer in normalen betrieb nicht. warum wird manipuliert, meistens weil eine "sichere betriebsart" nicht vorhanden ist...

wenn jemand als aufenthaltsdauer F2 analysiert ist die anlage trotzdem noch manipulierbar, also das eine hat mit dem anderen so gut wie nichts zu tun.

SG
Jürgen


----------



## stevenn (11 Juni 2018)

safety_engineer schrieb:


> F1/F2 unterscheidet in der Gefährdungsexposition aufgrund von "ständiger arbeitsplatz" oder "nicht ständiger arbeitsplatz".  (diese definition findest du in der EN 13849-1)
> 
> wenn ich ein schutzgitter mit schutztür (inkl. elektrische verriegelung) im hinteren bereich der maschine vorfinde, dann ist das garantiert F1, wenn ich im vorderen bereich der maschine arbeite F2.


Wo in der EN 13849-1 werden denn die Begriffe *"ständiger arbeitsplatz" *oder* "nicht ständiger arbeitsplatz"* definiert? kann ich nicht finden.


_wenn ich ein schutzgitter mit schutztür (inkl. elektrische verriegelung) im hinteren bereich der maschine vorfinde, dann ist das garantiert F1..."_
das sage ich ja auch. wenn die Sicherheitsmaßnahme Schutzgitter mit Schutztür und Verriegelung umgesetzt ist.


----------



## Xplosion (18 Juni 2018)

Könntet ihr mir zur Vermeidung oder Minderung des Schadens noch ein paar Beispiele geben in Bezug auf eine steuerungstechnische Maßnahme nach 13849?

Ich nenne nochmal mein Beispiel mit der Abzugseinheit:

Beim Eingangsrisiko behaupte ich, dass ein Ausweichen unmöglich ist, da die Geschwindigkeit höher als 0,25m/s ist.
Bei der steuerungstechnische Maßnahme spielt für mich der Punkt P1/P2 eine entscheidende Rolle bezüglich des PL´s.

Wie darf da die Möglichkeit zur Vermeidung der Gefährdung eingeschätzt werden?

Variante 1: Beim Versagen der Schutzeinrichtung ist die Bewegung dahinter immer noch größer als 0,25m/s und somit P2
Variante 2: Beim Versagen der Schutzeinrichtung ist ein Hineingreifen möglich. Die Abzugseinheit bewegt sich jetzt zwar im offenen Zustand mit mehr als 0,25m/s, die Gefahr wird aber vom Bediener erkannt und er kann diese melden. Des Weiteren muss er bewußt hineingreifen, um sich zu verletzen. Folglich kann P1 verwendet werden.

Welche Variante wäre richtig bzw. betrachte ich die das Ganze komplett falsch?


----------



## stevenn (18 Juni 2018)

Xplosion schrieb:


> Könntet ihr mir zur Vermeidung oder Minderung des Schadens noch ein paar Beispiele geben in Bezug auf eine steuerungstechnische Maßnahme nach 13849?
> 
> Ich nenne nochmal mein Beispiel mit der Abzugseinheit:
> 
> ...


ich kann deinen Gedankengängen leider nicht folgen.

es verfährt etwas zu schnell. -> ausweichen unmöglich
ich installiere SLS (Safely limited speed) -> ausweichen ist möglich


----------



## Safety (24 Juni 2018)

> ok, jetzt verstehen wir uns langsam. die Norm welche bei diesem Thema relevant wird ist die EN 14119.denn wir müssen auch Manipulation berücksichtigen und wenn jemand hingreifen /rein gehen kann und dann arbeiten machen kann, die ihm die Arbeit erleichtert, dann muss man das berücksichtigen. Beispiel: Ich muss etwas während des sicheren Stillstandes einstellen (STO usw.) dafür muss ich aber immer die Betriebsart wechseln. na dann wechsel ich nicht die Betriebsart, gehe in einem "normalen Stopp" und mache diese Tätigkeit. Normalerweise darf er das nicht, aber diese "Manipulation" / "Umgehung der Sicherheitseinrichtung" muss gemäß 14119 berücksichtigt werden. Dementsprechend ist nicht die reale Zeit relevant, sondern man muss alle Umstände berücksichtigen und deswegen F2.
> Oder das berühmte "ich muss mit meinem Ohr genau an die 10000 rpm-drehende Welle hin". Gibt es z.B. oft bei Entwicklungsprüfständen. WEnn solche Aussagen kommen, muss man davon ausgehen, dass diese Person rein gehen will und öfter reingehen will. dementsprechend F2.


Hallo,
zur DIN EN ISO 14119 diese Norm hat folgende Anwendungsbereich:
Verriegelungseinrichtungen in Verbindung mit trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen
Auf das Thema Risikoeinschätzung bzw. Bestimmung des PLr geht die Norm nicht ein.
Das von Dir angesprochene Thema Umgehen auf eine vernünftigerweise vorhersehbare Art wird in der Norm behandelt und man muss bewerten on man einen solchen Anreiz hat. Wenn ja müssen entsprechende Gegenmaßnahmen ergriffen werden, also was hat das mit dem PLr zu tun? Wenn man keine entsprechenden Gegenmaßnahmen ergreift kann man auch einen PLe Verriegelungseinrichtung einfach umgehen!
Es geht um eine Einschätzung der Zugangshäufigkeit und / oder Dauer des Bedienperson, die Angaben der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 scheinen Dir nicht zureichen dann sehen wir mal die Schwester Norm an.
Hier eine Anmerkung aus der DIN EN 62061:
A.2.4.1 Häufigkeit und Dauer der Exposition
ANMERKUNG Die Dauer steht in Bezug zur Verrichtung von Tätigkeiten, *die unter dem Schutz der SRCF* ausgeführt werden. 

Damit sollte doch jetzt klar sein was gemeint ist!?

Es gibt auch Beispiele im IFA Report 2/2017


----------



## stevenn (25 Juni 2018)

ein Szenario, wo ich gerne eure Meinung hören würde:
Ein Prüfstand (ca. eine Halle mit 10m x 10m). Bei diesem Prüfstand ist die Gefahr da, das Teile wegfliegen können, deswegen werden die Türen zugehalten. Erst bei Stillstand wird die Zuhaltung aufgehoben und die Bedienperson kann den Raum betreten. Der Bediener müsste eigentlich nie in den Prüfraum rein, aber da es ein Entwicklungsprüfstand ist, würde er gerne in richtig gefährlichen Situationen rein gehen. Es gibt keine anderen Schutzmöglichkeiten (kein SLS, keine weiteren Abdeckungen), welche man anstatt der Türzuhaltungen einsetzen kann. 
Eigentlich muss er nie reingehen, er würde aber, aus Gewohnheit, gerne reingehen, um z.B. "zu hören"(obwohl es Mikrophone gibt). Oder weil es einfacher ist, bei Volllast und bei höchsten GEschwindigkeiten reingehen um Leckageprüfungen oder andere Einstellarbeiten zu machen. 
Also es ist ein Entwicklungsprüfstand, in den die Bediener eigentlich jederzeit rein wollen, aber für die eigentliche Tätigkeit nicht rein müssten(nur Gewohnheit von anderen Prüfständen). Wie würdet ihr dann hier die Dauer beurteilen?


----------



## safety_engineer (29 Juni 2018)

Häufigkeit geringer als einmal alle 15min bzw. Expositionsdauer geringer als 1/20 der gesamte Betriebsdauer (1/20 von 8h bei Einschichtbetrieb) --> F1, alles darüber wäre als F2 anzunehmen, oder meintest du etwas anderes?

https://www.dguv.de/ifa/publikationen/reports-download/reports-2017/ifa-report-2-2017/index.jsp --> Anhang A ist sehr hilfreich

sg


----------



## stevenn (29 Juni 2018)

ich meine etwas anderes. *eigentlich müssen sie nie rein*. sie können alle Tätigkeiten von "draußen" machen. aber aus Gewohnheit und weil es ein bisschen schneller geht, wollen sie rein gehen. Also sie müssen nicht, dementsprechend wäre die Espositionsdauer niedrig, aber sie wollen oft rein.dementsprechend ist die "Expositionsdauerbewertung" bei uns bei so einem Prüfstand hoch. am liebsten würde unser Kunde die ganze Zeit drin sein wollen (bei gefährlichen Bedingungen), aber theoretisch muss er gar nicht rein. 
Also bei unserer Bewertung, spielt es eigentlich keine Rolle, ob er theoretisch rein muss, sondern ob er rein will. und dieses "rein wollen" ist dauerhaft.


----------



## safety_engineer (29 Juni 2018)

würde ich auf alle fälle auch so sehen...darum muss ja die bewertung in absprache mit dem maschinenbediener erfolgen. als "außenstehender" kann die bewertung natürlich vorgenommen werden, wenn diese aber nicht der realität entspricht ist das ganze für die katz. bei uns wird immer die von dem jeweiligen lebenszyklus betroffene person dazu interviewt...

wir versuchen dadurch den spalt zw theorie und praxis etwas zu entschärfen.

sg


----------



## Safety (29 Juni 2018)

Hallo, ich muss bzw. möchte euch da widersprechen.


Es geht um die Bestimmung des erforderlichen Performance Levels
Wenn man die Betreiber und Mitarbeiter fragt, wollen die immer an die Maschine, ich kenne es nicht anders. Bedeutet es würde immer ein F2 sein. Warum also hat man F1 und das dann auch noch in der neuen Ausgabe der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 entschärft?
Wenn die Schutzeinrichtung installiert und funktionsfähig ist würde jedes Mal beim Zugang der Bedienperson die Maschine stehen bleiben, das wird er ja wohl dann nicht machen können.
Maschine müssen so konstruiert werden das man diese auch sinnvoll bedienen kann.
Erneuter Hinweis auf die Erklärung in der DIN EN 62061:
  A.2.4.1 Häufigkeit und Dauer der Exposition
ANMERKUNG Die Dauer steht in Bezug zur Verrichtung von Tätigkeiten, *die unter dem Schutz der SRCF* ausgeführt werden.
  Versuche des Umgehens von Verriegelungseirichtungen wird in der DIN EN ISO 14119 beschrieben.


----------



## stevenn (29 Juni 2018)

Safety schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Erneuter Hinweis auf die Erklärung in der DIN EN 62061:
> A.2.4.1 Häufigkeit und Dauer der Exposition
> ...



da stimme ich dir ja auch zu, *bei der 2. Bewertung,* also *nach* Anwendung der Schutzeinrichtung( oder wie es in der Norm steht "unter dem Schutz der SRCF"). Dann ist die Bewertung bei mir auch F1. 
Davor, ohne Schutzeinrichtung, ist die Bewertung F2.


----------



## Safety (29 Juni 2018)

Ich denke Du solltest mal lesen was ich geschrieben habe.
Welche zweite Bewertung?
Es geht doch um die Bestimmung des PLr?


----------



## stevenn (29 Juni 2018)

wenn ich aber eine Bewertung "unter dem Schutz der SRCF" mache, dann ist das nicht mehr die Bestimmung des PLr, sondern wie ich schon geschrieben habe die 2.Bewertung, *nach* der gewählten Sicherheitseinrichtung.
du kannst doch bei deiner PLr-Bestimmung die SRCF nicht schon voraussetzen. Zuerst wird die "nackte" Maschine / die Gefahr ohne Schutzeinrichtung bewertet und da hat man noch keine SRCF


----------



## Safety (29 Juni 2018)

Hallo, ich gebe auf.
  Habe Dir jetzt mehrfach entsprechende Normenhinweise gegeben und auch andere haben auf IFA Beispiele verwiesen. 
  Siehe auch Post #33.
  Dann erkläre mir mal wie man dann überhaupt auf F1 kommen soll, und das am besten an dem Beispiel aus dem IFA Report 2/2017 Anhang A Rotationsdruckmaschine, die Drucker wollen da auch immer mit der Nase ganz vorne sein.


----------



## Safety (30 Juni 2018)

Hallo Stevenn, ich versuche es nochmal mit deinem Beispiel:
Du schreibst:


> ich meine etwas anderes. *eigentlich müssen sie nie rein*. sie können alle Tätigkeiten von "draußen" machen. aber aus Gewohnheit und weil es ein bisschen schneller geht, wollen sie rein gehen. Also sie müssen nicht, dementsprechend wäre die Espositionsdauer niedrig, aber sie wollen oft rein.dementsprechend ist die "Expositionsdauerbewertung" bei uns bei so einem Prüfstand hoch. am liebsten würde unser Kunde die ganze Zeit drin sein wollen (bei gefährlichen Bedingungen), aber theoretisch muss er gar nicht rein.
> Also bei unserer Bewertung, spielt es eigentlich keine Rolle, ob er theoretisch rein muss, sondern ob er rein will. und dieses "rein wollen" ist dauerhaft.


Das bedeutet doch das die Sicherheitsfunktion nur sehr selten angefordert wird. Sonst würde ja Deine Maschine ständig stehen bleiben.
Was sagt die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Anhang A dazu:
F2 sollte ausgewählt werden, wenn eine Person häufig oder dauernd einer Gefährdung ausgesetzt ist. Dabei ist es unerheblich, ob dieselbe oder nacheinander unterschiedliche Personen der Gefährdung ausgesetzt werden, z. B. bei der Verwendung von Aufzügen. Der Parameter der Häufigkeit sollte nach der Häufigkeit und Dauer des Zugangs zur Gefährdung ausgewählt werden. 
*Wo die Anforderung an die Sicherheitsfunktion dem Konstrukteur bekannt ist, kann die Häufigkeit und Dauer dieser Anforderung anstelle der Häufigkeit und Dauer des Zugangs zur Gefährdung gewählt werden. In diesem Teil der ISO 13849 wird angenommen*, dass die Häufigkeit einer Anforderung der Sicherheitsfunktion mehr als einmal je Jahr ist.

Also Deine Anforderung ist sehr gering und warum sollte eine reale sehr geringe Anforderungsrate jetzt zu einem F2 führen. Deine Person ist doch nicht häufig oder gar dauernd der Gefährdung ausgesetzt!


----------



## stevenn (2 Juli 2018)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo, ich gebe auf.
> Habe Dir jetzt mehrfach entsprechende Normenhinweise gegeben und auch andere haben auf IFA Beispiele verwiesen.
> Siehe auch Post #33.
> Dann erkläre mir mal wie man dann überhaupt auf F1 kommen soll, und das am besten an dem Beispiel aus dem IFA Report 2/2017 Anhang A Rotationsdruckmaschine, die Drucker wollen da auch immer mit der Nase ganz vorne sein.


dann lies doch mal meinen darauffolgenden post #34 auch. da habe ich die Aussagen aus dem post #33 entkräftet (meiner Meinung nach). 
und zu deinem Beispiel. es ist ja auch etwas anderes ob ich über eine Entwicklunsmaschine spreche oder eine "Allerweltsmaschine". Bei einer Entwicklungsmaschine passieren immer unvorgesehene Sachen und der Bediener kommt immer wieder auf neue Ideen irgendwas zu prüfen etc. 
Bei der Rotationsdruckmaschine im IFA Report geht es erstmal um die Wartung. Und eine Wartung ist im Verhältnis zum Normalbetrieb selten. Jetzt kann man noch überlegen, ob der Bediener vielleicht einen "vernünftig vorhersehbaren" Vorteil hat, wenn er da direkt seine Nase reinstecken kann, diesen Vorteil sehe ich aber nicht. Wenn du da einen Vorteil siehst, ja, dann würde ich auch bei diesem Beispiel F2 wählen. So ist nun mal meine subjektive Meinung zu diesem Beispiel. Aber um des nochmal zu wiederholen, bei diesem Beispiel geht es um die Wartung und ich sehen keinen großen Vorteil.
und das du meinen post #49 nach deinem post #48 völlig ignorierst finde ich auch nicht richtig. ich möchte noch einmal festhalten, dass 
_wenn ich aber eine Bewertung "unter dem Schutz der SRCF" mache, dann ist das nicht mehr die Bestimmung des PLr, sondern wie ich schon geschrieben habe die 2.Bewertung, nach der gewählten Sicherheitseinrichtung.
du kannst doch bei deiner PLr-Bestimmung die SRCF nicht schon voraussetzen. Zuerst wird die "nackte" Maschine / die Gefahr ohne Schutzeinrichtung bewertet und da hat man noch keine SRCF
_ich denke hier liegt nämlich ein Denkfehler/Interpretationsfehler auf deiner Seite.-> das klingt jetzt böser als es gedacht ist. Soll *wirklich* nur eine Feststellung sein.


----------



## stevenn (2 Juli 2018)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Stevenn, ich versuche es nochmal mit deinem Beispiel:
> Du schreibst:
> 
> Das bedeutet doch das die Sicherheitsfunktion nur sehr selten angefordert wird. Sonst würde ja Deine Maschine ständig stehen bleiben.
> ...


_Das bedeutet doch das die Sicherheitsfunktion nur sehr selten angefordert wird. Sonst würde ja Deine Maschine ständig stehen bleiben._
Nein sie bleibt nicht ständig stehen, weil ich eine Zuhaltung habe (habe ich doch jetzt schon oft geschrie. Die Tür geht gar nicht auf.

_Wo die Anforderung an die Sicherheitsfunktion dem Konstrukteur bekannt ist, kann die Häufigkeit und Dauer dieser Anforderung anstelle der Häufigkeit und Dauer des Zugangs zur Gefährdung gewählt werden. _
Das ist doch genau das was ich mache! Verstehen wir den Satz unterschiedlich?
Häufigkeit und Dauer ist grundsätzlich gering. Jetzt ist dem Konstrukteur aber bekannt, dass der Bediener öfter rein will, also muss er dies berücksichtigen.


----------



## Safety (2 Juli 2018)

> dann lies doch mal meinen darauffolgenden post #34 auch. da habe ich die Aussagen aus dem post #33 entkräftet (meiner Meinung nach).
> und zu deinem Beispiel. es ist ja auch etwas anderes ob ich über eine Entwicklunsmaschine spreche oder eine "Allerweltsmaschine". Bei einer Entwicklungsmaschine passieren immer unvorgesehene Sachen und der Bediener kommt immer wieder auf neue Ideen irgendwas zu prüfen etc.
> Bei der Rotationsdruckmaschine im IFA Report geht es erstmal um die Wartung. Und eine Wartung ist im Verhältnis zum Normalbetrieb selten. Jetzt kann man noch überlegen, ob der Bediener vielleicht einen "vernünftig vorhersehbaren" Vorteil hat, wenn er da direkt seine Nase reinstecken kann, diesen Vorteil sehe ich aber nicht. Wenn du da einen Vorteil siehst, ja, dann würde ich auch bei diesem Beispiel F2 wählen. So ist nun mal meine subjektive Meinung zu diesem Beispiel. Aber um des nochmal zu wiederholen, bei diesem Beispiel geht es um die Wartung und ich sehen keinen großen Vorteil.
> und das du meinen post #49 nach deinem post #48 völlig ignorierst finde ich auch nicht richtig. ich möchte noch einmal festhalten, dass
> ...


 
Hallo Stevenn, 
Zu Post #52 #53:
Es geht hier nicht um eine Meinung, ich und auch andere haben Dir ja jetzt mehrfach versucht mit dem Inhalt von Normen eine Erklärung zu liefern, aber Du hast eine andere Meinung.
Es geht um den Sachverhalt Einschätzung des Parameters F um den PLr nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Anhang A.
Diese Normenauszüge geben klar und deutlich an was zu tun ist, aber das willst oder kannst Du nicht verstehen.
DIN EN ISO 13849-1:
Anhang A Auszug:
F2 sollte ausgewählt werden, *wenn eine Person häufig oder dauernd einer Gefährdung* ausgesetzt ist. Dabei ist es unerheblich, ob dieselbe oder nacheinander unterschiedliche Personen der Gefährdung ausgesetzt werden, z. B. bei der Verwendung von Aufzügen. *Der Parameter der Häufigkeit sollte nach der Häufigkeit und Dauer des Zugangs zur Gefährdung ausgewählt werden.*
Anmerkung Safety:
Das ist bei Deiner Maschine nicht gegeben. Der Zugang zur Gefährdung ist sehr gering. Realität!!!!
Anhang A Auszug:
*Wo die Anforderung an die Sicherheitsfunktion dem Konstrukteur bekannt ist*, kann die Häufigkeit und Dauer dieser Anforderung anstelle der Häufigkeit und Dauer des Zugangs zur Gefährdung gewählt werden. In diesem Teil der ISO 13849 wird angenommen, dass die Häufigkeit einer Anforderung der Sicherheitsfunktion mehr als einmal je Jahr ist.
Die Dauer der Gefährdungsexposition sollte auf der Basis *eines durchschnittlichen Werts* bewertet werden, der im Verhältnis zur Gesamtzeit gesehen werden kann, über die die Einrichtung verwendet wird. *Ist es z. B. notwendig, im zyklischen Betrieb zwischen die Werkzeuge der Maschine zu greifen, um Werkstücke zuzuführen oder zu bewegen, dann sollte F2 gewählt werden.*
Anmerkung Safety:
Die Anforderung ist bei Dir sehr gering. Du hast ja eine verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung mit Zuhaltung. Und Du sagst selbst das ein Zugang selten ist. Auch die Argumentation das die Bedienperson da rein will, greift hier nicht da die Maschine bei einem Zugang stehen bleiben würde, es geht um die Realität. Also ist die Anforderung sehr selten und die Bedienperson ist auch der Gefährdung sehr selten ausgesetzt, die Wahrscheinlichkeit das die Bedienperson bei der Gefahrenstelle sich aufhält und die Sicherheitsfunktion versagt ist also gering. Darum geht es bei der Einschätzung!!!!
Wenn man so wie Du an die Einschätzung herangehen würde, gäbe es nur noch F2 und das ist definitiv falsch. 

Auszug DIN EN 62061:
A.2.4.1 Häufigkeit und Dauer der Exposition
ANMERKUNG Die Dauer steht in Bezug zur Verrichtung von Tätigkeiten, *die unter dem Schutz der SRCF* ausgeführt werden.
Anmerkung Safety:
Auch hier ist klar der Sachverhalt erläutert. Deine Bedienperson geht da selten rein und das unter dem oben beschriebenen Schutz.

Ich fasse zusammen:
Bei Deiner Einschätzung liegen folgende Sachverhalte vor:
Der Bediener geht in der Realität nur sehr selten in den Gefährdungsbereich 
Die Anforderung und der Zugang und / oder Dauer sind in der Realität sehr gering
Das ist für Dich F2, damit stehst Du in der Fachwelt alleine da. Sonst hätten wir bald nur noch PLe Sicherheitsfunktionen!




> _Das bedeutet doch das die Sicherheitsfunktion nur sehr selten angefordert wird. Sonst würde ja Deine Maschine ständig stehen bleiben._
> Nein sie bleibt nicht ständig stehen, weil ich eine Zuhaltung habe (habe ich doch jetzt schon oft geschrie. Die Tür geht gar nicht auf.
> 
> _Wo die Anforderung an die Sicherheitsfunktion dem Konstrukteur bekannt ist, kann die Häufigkeit und Dauer dieser Anforderung anstelle der Häufigkeit und Dauer des Zugangs zur Gefährdung gewählt werden. _
> ...


 Hier bestätigst Du ja alles was ich geschrieben habe. Die Anforderung ist sehr gering und er geht ja auch nicht rein. Er will aber er kann nicht und macht es auch nicht. Du musst verstehen das es sich um die Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit, wenn die Bedienperson im Gefährdungsbereich ist oder hineingeht handelt, also unerwarteter Anlauf oder nicht anhalten und das in der Realität. Das gleich hat man z.B. an Werkzeugmaschinen da will die Bedienperson auch ständig hin. 
z.B. Drehmaschinen:
Arbeitsbereich durch den Bediener; PLr = d Kategorie 3

Arbeitsbereich nur für Wartungszwecke; PLr = c


So nun habe ich Dir erneut die Normenlage dargestellt und da gibt es für mich auch keine Fehlinterpretation. Aber ich ahne schon Du siehst das anders.



> ich denke hier liegt nämlich ein Denkfehler/Interpretationsfehler auf deiner Seite.-> das klingt jetzt böser als es gedacht ist. Soll *wirklich* nur eine Feststellung sein.


 Auch Deine Schlussfeststellung finde ich interessant, da ich bisher immer mit harmonisierten Normen und deren Inhalt argumentiert habe, Du eher mit Meinungen, finde ich Deine Aussage verwegen. Und ganz nebenbei habe ich schon seit es die Norm DIN EN ISO 13849-1 mit Fachleuten, die auch die Norm geschrieben haben gearbeitet und auch von Anfang an das Thema PLr beurteilt und das an mehr als 1000 Maschinen mit den verschiedensten Anwendungen auch Prüfmaschinen.
Was Du da schreibst stimmt einfach nicht, und es erzeugt nur wieder den Eindruck das die Safety-Leute alles übertreiben und sofort PLe rufen. Ich schätze mit meinen Kunden den PLr nach den Vorgaben der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und Typ-C Normen ein und das auf Basis von Realitäten so wie es in der Norm gefordert wird. Auch alle Fachleute, die ich kenne machen das so und ich kenne viele!


----------



## stevenn (2 Juli 2018)

Safety schrieb:


> *...*
> Anmerkung Safety:
> Die Anforderung ist bei Dir sehr gering. Du hast ja eine verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung mit Zuhaltung.
> ...


irgendwie willst du es nicht kapieren. Ja ich habe eine verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung mit Zuhaltung, und diese muss den PLr d erfüllen. Denn ohne eine verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung mit Zuhaltung kommt er jederzeit an die Gefahrenstelle (*will er ja auch, er will hin, immer*!). Bei der zweiten Bewertung (nach Installation der Sicherheitseinrichtung "verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung mit Zuhaltung", wo man überprüft ob die Sicherheitsenrichtung ausreichend ist) kommt man darauf, das F2 nun F1 ist, weil die Sicherheitseinrichtung nun installiert ist und die Person nicht mehr rein gehen kann.


Safety schrieb:


> Ich fasse zusammen:
> Bei Deiner Einschätzung liegen folgende Sachverhalte vor:
> a) Der Bediener geht in der Realität nur sehr selten in den Gefährdungsbereich
> b) Die Anforderung und der Zugang und / oder Dauer sind in der Realität sehr gering
> c) Das ist für Dich F2, damit stehst Du in der Fachwelt alleine da. Sonst hätten wir bald nur noch PLe Sicherheitsfunktionen!


a) nein er geht nicht selten rein, ohne Zuhaltung. Er geht oft rein und deswegen muss die Zuhaltung mit F2 bewertet werden. 
b)Dass er in der Realität nur sehr selten (eigentlich gar nicht)rein geht, liegt daran, dass ein Zuhaltung installiert ist, welche mit F2 ausgewählt wurde.
c) Das stimmt doch nicht. So etwas zu behaupten ist auch nicht sinnvoll und kann nur damit begründet werden, dass man mich als "Übertreiber" dastehen lassen zu wollen. Ich komme bei meiner Bewertung selten auf PLe ( aber hin und wieder schon ja)


Safety schrieb:


> Auch Deine Schlussfeststellung finde ich interessant, da ich bisher immer mit harmonisierten Normen und deren Inhalt argumentiert habe, Du eher mit Meinungen,...


Stimmt doch gar nicht, ich entkräfte doch zum Beispiel deine Normenbeispiele, ganz einfach weil du sie falsch interpretierst, als sie zu meinen Beispielen passen.


Safety schrieb:


> Und ganz nebenbei habe ich schon seit es die Norm DIN EN ISO 13849-1 mit Fachleuten, die auch die Norm geschrieben haben gearbeitet und auch von Anfang an das Thema PLr beurteilt und das an mehr als 1000 Maschinen mit den verschiedensten Anwendungen auch Prüfmaschinen.


Und deswegen ist deine Argumentation richtig und du machst nichts falsch. Das bringt doch alles nichts, wenn ich die Normen falsch anwende/interpretiere. "... unter dem Schutz der SRCF" bedeutet zum Beispiel, das ich die Zuhaltung schon anwende, die PLr-Bestimmung muss aber ohne Zuhaltung passieren.


Safety schrieb:


> Hier bestätigst Du ja alles was ich geschrieben habe.


Ja eben nicht. Wenn wir über eine Verhinderung von unerwarteten Anlauf sprechen, nach der Installation der Zuhaltung(diese ist also schon da), ja dann ist der Aufenthalt gering. *Aber für die PLr-Bestimmung der Zuhaltung eben nicht.
*sprichst du vll die ganze Zeit von der PLr-Bestimmung von unerwarteten Anlauf? Ich rede von der PLr-Bestimmung der Zuhaltung.


----------



## Safety (2 Juli 2018)

Hallo Stevenn, Du hast generell ein Verständnisproblem mit dem Ganzen und der Interpretation von Normen, aber ich beende das ganze jetzt hier, ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage und das habe ich nun mehrfach belegt.
  Auch solltest Du mal die Definition einer verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtung mit Zuhaltung lesen und verstehen:
  SF 1: Verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung (öffnen = Anhalten, geöffnet = nicht trennende Schutzeinrichtung =Anlauf verhindern).
  SF 2: Zuhaltung, Zuhaltung bis gefährliche Aktionen beendet sind.
  Jede dieser SF bekommt einen eigenen PLr.
  Das sind aber mal ganze andere Anforderungen.
  Zu Deinem Beispiel:
  Verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung: S2 schwere Verletzungen, sehr geringe Häufigkeit F1, P2 ausweichen bei einem unerwarteten Anlauf nicht möglich, PLr = d
  Zuhaltung: S2 schwere Verletzungen, sehr geringe Häufigkeit F1, P1 ausweichen möglich da man die Bewegungen der Achse noch erkennen kann, PLr = c
  Alleine daran erkennt man das Dir einiges an Grundwissen fehlt.
  Auch bleibe ich dabei, Du hast bisher keine auf harmonisierten Normen basierende Antwort geliefert! Und „F“ wird an dem realen Zugang und der realen Häufigkeit eingeschätzt!
  Wenn Du das nicht so sehen willst kann ich das auch nicht ändern.


----------



## stevenn (2 Juli 2018)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Stevenn, Du hast generell ein Verständnisproblem mit dem Ganzen und der Interpretation von Normen, aber ich beende das ganze jetzt hier, ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage und das habe ich nun mehrfach belegt.


Gar nichts hast du belegt. du Antwortest immer mit deinem "die unter dem Schutz der SRCF" obwohl DU das falsch interpretierst. Und jedem post mit falschen Tatsachen zu belegen ist ja auch für "die Katz".


Safety schrieb:


> Auch solltest Du mal die Definition einer verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtung mit Zuhaltung lesen und verstehen:
> SF 1: Verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung (öffnen = Anhalten, geöffnet = nicht trennende Schutzeinrichtung =Anlauf verhindern).
> SF 2: Zuhaltung, Zuhaltung bis gefährliche Aktionen beendet sind.
> Jede dieser SF bekommt einen eigenen PLr.
> Das sind aber mal ganze andere Anforderungen.



Ja richtig, du sprichst die ganze Zeit von verriegelt trennender Schutzeinrichtung. Ich habe immer nur von Zuhaltungen gesprochen. Eben über die SF 2. Wenn du da was vermischt, solltest du mal richtig lesen. Ich habe immer nur von Zuhaltungen gesprochen und die Bestimmung des PLr einer Zuhaltung!


Safety schrieb:


> Zu Deinem Beispiel:
> Verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung: S2 schwere Verletzungen, sehr geringe Häufigkeit F1, P2 ausweichen bei einem unerwarteten Anlauf nicht möglich, PLr = d
> Zuhaltung: S2 schwere Verletzungen, sehr geringe Häufigkeit F1, P1 ausweichen möglich da man die Bewegungen der Achse noch erkennen kann, PLr = c
> Alleine daran erkennt man das Dir einiges an Grundwissen fehlt.


Was ist denn jetzt mit dir los? mir ist der Unterschied durchaus bewusst, wie oben schon geschrieben habe ich nie von der verriegelt trennenden Schutzeinrichtung gesprochen.
Wenn hier jemandem Grundwissen fehlt, dann bist es du mit deinem "die unter dem Schutz der SRCF". Und jetzt hör mir bloß auf mit, "ich hab ne Firma", "bin Alt und hab Erfahrung" oder "ich hab mit Normenleuten zusammengearbeitet", deswegen machst auch du Fehler, auch wenn du das hier nie zugeben wirst. 
Anfangs dachte ich noch du hast mich falsch verstanden, aber mittlerweile habe ich dann doch kapiert das du das falsch einschätzt. 



Safety schrieb:


> Auch bleibe ich dabei, Du hast bisher keine auf harmonisierten Normen basierende Antwort geliefert! Und „F“ wird an dem realen Zugang und der realen Häufigkeit eingeschätzt!
> Wenn Du das nicht so sehen willst kann ich das auch nicht ändern.


Schön wenn du dabei bleibst. nur die Normen falsch interpretiert weiterzugeben ist noch ein bisschen eine andere Liga.
Richtig, _"F" wird an dem realen Zugang und der realen Häufigkeit eingeschätzt! _Und in der Realität geht unser Kunde an Entwicklungsprüfständen oft rein (oder will es zumindest). Da wir aber eine Zuhaltung mit der Anforderung F = oft angebaut haben geht das nicht.

Es gibt hier natürlich zwei Extreme, 
die Einen, die alles Übertreiben und alles "übersicher"machen und die Anderen, welche alles ein bisschen lockerer sehen, weil sie als Berater dem Kunden gefallen wollen und dementsprechend Folgeaufträge haben wollen. Naja dich würde ich halt zu der zweiten Personengruppe zählen, was dann im Fehlerfall passiert und welche Verantwortung du mit deiner Firma dann übernehmen wirst, ist wieder was ganz anderes. ( "wie, ne ich war nur beratend tätig, der Kunde hat CE gemacht").
Ich sehe mich zwischendrin, ich sehe die ganze Sache halt etwas realistischer, der Kunde will zu jederzeit rein: schwere Verletzung/Tod S2, jederzeit rein F2 ausweichen möglich nein P2 =PLr e 
es bringt doch nichts die Norm einfach so zu interpretieren wie man will / wie es einem gefällt. natürlich gibt es auch andere Prüfstände wo dann auf F1 entschieden wird, aber an solchen hat er keinen Vorteil wenn er reingeht. (dort will er auch nicht immer rein = F1) und das habe ich oben auch schon ein paar mal geschrieben. es ist davon abhängig, ob er sagt er sagt er will immer rein oder ob er dadurch einen Vorteil hat (z.B. Anlage nicht abschalten und bei hoher Drehzahl, bei der Teile wegfliegen können, reingehen, anstatt diese Tätigkeit im Stillstand zu machen. das ist nur ein Beispiel). Tür wird zugehalten. bis Stillstand erreicht, dann STO auslösen, dann wird zuhaltung aufgehoben


----------

